# Absturz?



## Vaishyana (14. Mai 2009)

hallo,

also folgendes problem: ein freund habe gerade seinen pc zusammengebaut... lief auch alles wunderbar und der pc fuhr auch hoch...allerdings ohne bild 2 min später hat er sich einfach ausgeschaltet.. und geht nicht mehr an

anschließend (betonend anschließend) habe ich noch gelesen, dass die grafikkarte min. 350 watt braucht, sein netztteil allerdings nur 150 hatte..

kann es daran liegen? wenn ja, was sind die folgen?

danke im vorraus

mfg


----------



## EspCap (14. Mai 2009)

Ihr hab ein Netzteil mit 150 Watt?
Bitte poste mal was genau in dem Rechner drin ist...

Wenn bei der Karte steht dass sie mind. 350 Watt braucht ist das übrigens die Angabe für ein komplettes System mit dieser Karte, nicht für die Karte allein. Das schaffen selbst Dual GPU Karten unter Last nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Mai 2009)

Ich wusste gar nicht das es solche kleinen Netzteile für den PC gibt. Und die Grafikkarte verbraucht bestimmt nicht 300Watt, ausser vielleicht die ATI 4890 mit Dualchip.
Also irgendwas stimmt mit deinen Angaben da nicht.


----------



## Dracun (14. Mai 2009)

hey solch kleine teile sehe ich hier bei mir auf der arbeit immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier werden immer uralt pcs abgegeben die in ein museum gehören und wir sollen daraus noch irgendwie funzende teile draus machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (14. Mai 2009)

entschuldigung, es sind 250 watt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber, der rechner ließ sich gerade einschalten.. allerdings ohne bild..
momentanes system(selbs zusammengestellt)

AMD athlon X2 7750 2.7Ghz Dual Core#
2G Ram
Graka ATI Radeon HD 4350

und ja, es steht drauf ein netztteil mit 300 watt ist erforderlich

(meine  4650 brauch auch 500watt)


----------



## Dracun (14. Mai 2009)

dat is en bissle knapp du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. Mai 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> (meine  4650 brauch auch 500watt)


Nein, tut sie nicht. Das ist nur die vom Grakahersteller empfohlene Angabe für ein komplettes System, mit dieser Karte.
So oder so, das Netzteil ist eindeutig zu schwach, auch mit 250 Watt.

Also, anderes Netzteil kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzt...mp;l2=Netzteile
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzt...l3=bis+600+Watt
Wären recht gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (14. Mai 2009)

jo.. netzteil sollte kein problem sein da kann ich ihm eins mit 350 watt geben.. meine andere frage im mom, wieso bekomme ich kein bild? ob ich das kabel nun an der radeon anschließe oder an der on board karte


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Mai 2009)

Hat die ATI einen Stromanschluss? Wurde auch vom Netzteil ein Kabel daran angeschlossen? 
Aber das NT ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit zu schwach für das System. Sowas war mal vor ein paar Jahren noch ausreichend.


----------



## Dracun (14. Mai 2009)

und hol dir ein gutes netzteil eins von Enermax oder Bequiet .. damit tust du dir und deinem kumpel en riesengefallen mit i würd mal behaupten 525 bis 625 w müssten ausreichen für ein komplettes system


----------



## Dracun (14. Mai 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> jo.. netzteil sollte kein problem sein da kann ich ihm eins mit 350 watt geben.. meine andere frage im mom, wieso bekomme ich kein bild? ob ich das kabel nun an der radeon anschließe oder an der on board karte


das liegt daran das die teile net genügend saft abkriegen wie sollen die denn bitte laufen wenn sie kein strom bzw nicht genügend strom bekommen??


----------



## Vaishyana (14. Mai 2009)

nein, die Graka hat keinen extra stromanschluss


----------



## EspCap (14. Mai 2009)

350 ist schon relativ wenig, wenns aber ein gescheites (Enermax, beQuiet, Tagan, OCZ, Corsair...) ist könnte es reichen.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Mai 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> kann es daran liegen? wenn ja, was sind die folgen?
> 
> mfg



Unter Umständen bestehen die Folgen darin, daß es zu einer Überspannung kommt und dir diverse Komponenten flöten gehen.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> und hol dir ein gutes netzteil eins von Enermax oder Bequiet .. damit tust du dir und deinem kumpel en riesengefallen mit i würd mal behaupten 525 bis 625 w müssten ausreichen für ein komplettes system


450 Watt reichen für die meisten Systeme. Über 550 brauchst du aber wirklich nur mit Multi-GPU-Systemen.


----------



## Vaishyana (14. Mai 2009)

also, ich habe ihm jetzt ein 400 watt netzteil gegeben und er sagte, dass es immer noch nicht funkt. er bekommt kein bild.. 

folgende teile sind nun drin verbaut..
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/4VZWnAxEbcR...11&agid=597
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/3V4zQCY5PI3...77&agid=602
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/3V4zQCY5PI3...47&agid=599
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...3&agid=1004

und wie gesagt ein gebracuhtes netzteil mit 400watt...

gibt es da vielleicht konflikte zwischen der hardware?


----------



## EspCap (14. Mai 2009)

Sollt es eigentlich nicht...
Piepst der PC irgendwie wenn du ihn einschaltest? Und wenn ja, wie?
Falls er piepst wäre es noch gut zu wissen welches BIOS das MB hat (z.B American Megatrends, Phoenix etc.) , die Piepser haben unterschiedliche Bedeutungen bei unterschiedlichen BIOS Herstellern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Mai 2009)

Höchstens nen Hardwaredefekt.
Allerdings kanns auch sein, dass der Sapphireranz durchgekokelt ist, weil die passive Kühlung zu schwach ist
Warum ihr überhaupt ne 4350 kauft versteh ich allerdings auch nicht...


----------



## Vaishyana (14. Mai 2009)

@EspCao also nein dee+r Rechner pipst nicht wenn ich ihn anmache da gibt bes überhaupt kein Problem bei mein BIOS kenn ich jetzt nicht und weiß auch nicht wie ich das rausfinden soll


----------



## EspCap (14. Mai 2009)

Hm ok, hast du beim Zusammenbauen den Speaker überhaupt bzw. richtig angeschlossen? Wenn nicht piepst natürlich auch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (14. Mai 2009)

Sorry hier ist Gerade nur der Freund also ich habe nicht so viel Ahnung aber ich deke mal er hat alles richtig angeschlossen


----------



## Vaishyana (14. Mai 2009)

Sorry hier ist Gerade nur der Freund also ich habe nicht so viel Ahnung aber ich deke mal er hat alles richtig angeschlossen


----------



## EspCap (14. Mai 2009)

Naja, die Pins verwechselt man gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schaut mal im Mainboardhandbuch, da muss irgendwo gezeigt sein auf welchen Pin der Speakerstecker muss (auch wierum, ich glaube Speaker waren 2 Pins)
Wenn was piepsen würde könnte man mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen was das Problem ist.

Edit: Was mir gerade noch einfällt, ihr habt den 4-Pin Stromstecker für die CPU schon eingesteckt?
Das wäre dieser hier (Pfeil):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (14. Mai 2009)

Ok ich werde das einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## Vaishyana (14. Mai 2009)

Mein Freund ist Leider schon weg also nur noch ich da habe da kuam erfahrung also meinst du jetzt vom mainbord aus(den 4pin) oder dem netztteil


----------



## Asoriel (14. Mai 2009)

Am Netzteil hast du ein Kabel mit den Farben gelb gelb schwarz schwarz. Das muss da rein, wo EspCap den Pfeil gemalt hat.


----------



## Vaishyana (14. Mai 2009)

Nein da ist nichtz drin was muß da rein bitte genaue beschreibung


----------



## Vaishyana (14. Mai 2009)

Ja ok habe das jetzt drin soll ich pc starten?


----------



## EspCap (14. Mai 2009)

Was das passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel falsch machen sollte man da nicht können, das Kabel muss vom Netzteil kommen und auch 4 Pins haben, wie der Stecker eben.
Edit: Wenn der Stecker gepasst hat ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (14. Mai 2009)

Ok er Pipt beim ersten mal hoch fahren 1 mal dan pause dan 3 mal dan hat er fehlermdlung angezigt ich soll neutstarten dan hat er 2 mal gepipt dan kahm ein bild mit winodws normal starten habe aber weder maus noch tasta. drab gehabt nda hat er sich wider ausgeschalten


----------



## Asoriel (14. Mai 2009)

häng ne Tastatur dran und lass ihn einfach normal starten, dann sollte es klappen. 

Normal sollte da aber ein Countdown von 30sek kommen, nachdem er dann automatisch das ausgewählte macht. Aber da du schon soweit bist, kannst du nixmehr kaputt machen. Anmachen und Spaß haben


----------



## Vaishyana (14. Mai 2009)

Also jetzt habe ich tast/maus angeschlossen er fährt sich dan aber jetzt sofort wider runter


----------



## Vaishyana (14. Mai 2009)

Ok der cowntown läuft dan schaltet er sich aus und wenn ich normal starten drücke ebenfals ebend kahm aber beim erneut anmachn ein bild meiner graka oder mainbord ist dann aber wider ausgenag was nun

Beim Einschalten Pipt er einmallaut einmalleise dan wieder laut bevor er nach ca 8 sek des cowntowns oder beim drücken der entertaste wider abstürtzt


----------



## Asoriel (14. Mai 2009)

ist die Grafikkarte mit Strom verbunden?


----------



## Vaishyana (14. Mai 2009)

Die Grafikarte is nur mit mainbord und dem destop verbunden!

Ich habe Mein pc nochmal gestartét da hat er mir kurz das grafikkarten simbol (Icon) angezigt wie ne forschau dan kahm ich jedoch erneut zum normalstarten.... ich habe wider die enter das gedrückt und er hat mir wider eine fehlermeldung angezeigt und nwider ausgeganegn


----------



## Asoriel (14. Mai 2009)

Ferndiagnose ist immer schwer, aber die Grafikkarte braucht eh keinen extra Stromanschluss (sag aber bitte nicht, dass du damit spielen willst, das wird nämlich nix)


----------



## Vaishyana (14. Mai 2009)

so.. hier mal wieder der "richtige".. @ kefka ruf mich mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nein, die grafikkarte hat keinen seperaten stromanschluss


----------



## Vaishyana (14. Mai 2009)

hast du zufällig grad ne seite da vom board? ne bedeutung für die pieptöne wäre was feines *liebguck*

habe nur diese seite hier... http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec....V3&class=mb


----------



## Asoriel (14. Mai 2009)

loggt immer einer von euch auf dem Account ein oder wie muss man das jetzt verstehen?


Die Pieptöne kann ich dir gerne entschlüsseln, aber erst wenn du mir sagst, was das Board für ein Bios hat.


----------



## Vaishyana (14. Mai 2009)

@robert gib mir bitte nochmal deine ICQ die die du mir gegeben hast wahr nur eine von nem denis hartman oda so


----------



## Vaishyana (14. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> loggt immer einer von euch auf dem Account ein oder wie muss man das jetzt verstehen?



naja, eigentlich ist es meiner und ich bin auch an meinem pc..  habs nur bei ihm im laptop gespeichert.. er dürfte sich jetzt aber nicht mehr einloggen^^


----------



## Vaishyana (14. Mai 2009)

lol... 405963852 das ist jetzt aber kein chatprogramm hier @ kefka bleib mal bidde draußen...


----------



## Asoriel (14. Mai 2009)

ich find nicht raus, was das für ein Bios ist. Vielleicht kann jemand anders weiterhelfen. Wenn ihr es wisst, einfach nach "Beepcode Biosname" suchen.


----------



## EspCap (14. Mai 2009)

Der BIOS Hersteller sollte gleich nach dem Einschalten oben angezeigt werden, schau da mal.


----------



## Vaishyana (14. Mai 2009)

er sagt dass kein hersteller angezeigt wird..

zitiere:" Ja da kommt sofort es wurde ein problem an der soft/ hardwer festegestellt bitte starten sie neu, um windows nicht zu beschädigen normal
oda sowas in der art"

allerdings sind die pieptöne laut und leise... bei den meißten sind die doch lang und kurz, oder? kann man da die suche nach dem bios nicht beschränken?


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Mai 2009)

Da ich immer wieder auf die 4 Gleichen Bios hersteller treffe denke ich mal ich habe einen von denen und mein pc macht (So denke ich) Diese geräusche: Langer Piep Kurzer Piep 
Dann sieht es noch relativ normal aus wie er startet dan macht er aber nach ca. 5-10sekunden einen Weiteren Langen Piep und dann komme ich zu einem Fehlermedlungsbildschirm oder Pc normal starten Bildschirm wie ihr ja wißt.
Danach stürtz er ja immer ab.


PS: Der 1x Lang 1x Kurz Bedeutet bei jedem Hersteller der diese (Und nicht solche Beep code Angaben wie z.B. 1x3x6x2x macht) das selbe und zwahr Systemboard fehler.
Was soll ich jetzt machen?

Dankem vorraus!



MFG


----------



## Rethelion (15. Mai 2009)

Steck mal das Netzteil von dem PC ab und nimm für ein paar Minuten die BIOS-Batterie raus, dann wird das BIOS zurückgesetzt.
Dieser Fehlermeldungsbildschirm ist das ein Bluescreen(Blauer Hintergrund)?
Falls ja müsste oben irgendeine Fehlermeldung stehen, wenn du die hier reinschreibst kann mann vll schon etwas genauers zur Quelle sagen.

EDIT:
Das müsste doch das Mainboard sein oder?
http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc...amp;cat3_no=537
Laut MSI ist ein AMI-BIOS-Chip verbaut, aber du hast ja schon erkannt was die Meldung bedeutet.


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Mai 2009)

Mein netzteil müßte soweit in Ordnung sein es hat 400Watt und Meine Graka brauch 300 also von daher dürfte das kein Problem sein.
Es währe nett wenn du mir ein Screen machen könntest wo die BIOS Batterie sitz damit ich nichtz falsch mache denn ich bin ehr unerfahren.
Und ich habe das Pipen nicht dierekt gedeutet weiß ja nicht was ich für ein BIOS hersteller habe aber es dürfte eigentlich das sein was da stand da es übel all eigentlich das gleiche Bedeutet

Edit:Mein Main Bord befinden sich (ein screen von) auf Seite 2 Dieses Treads
Fehlermedlung:*** stop:  0x0000007B (

Das ist alles was ich geschafft habe jetzt springt er nur noch ganz kurz an


----------



## Rethelion (15. Mai 2009)

Die BIOS Batterie befindet sich auf dem Board zwischen den Ram-Bänken und dem Chipsatzkühler. Das ist dieses silberne runde Metallplättchen.
Damit du die Batterie aus der Fassung bringst musst du den kleinen Haken nach unten drücken und dann kommt sie normal von selbst raus.

Warte dann einfach ein paar Minuten dann kannst du sie wieder reinstecken, aber nicht vergessen das Netzteil vorher abzustecken.


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Mai 2009)

OK Netzteil ist ab Baterie Gefunden wie lange sollte siwe draußen bleiben? 5min?


----------



## Rethelion (15. Mai 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> OK Netzteil ist ab Baterie Gefunden wie lange sollte siwe draußen bleiben? 5min?



Meistens reicht es ein paar Sekunden. Bei meinem alten Board musste ich sie aber für 10Minuten draußen lassen.
Probiers einfach mal mit 5Min und schau nach obs BIOS immer noch meckert.


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Mai 2009)

Ich kann ich jetzt ins BOOT menu und so weiter habe dan jedoch boot menu betreten gedrückt da ist er wieder ausgenagen aber er macht nicht nehr das wie vorher


Edit: es kommt noch was und zwahr:  Press F1 to Run Setup
                                                       Press F2 to Defualt Setup and Load (oda soänlich                                            bei F2)


----------



## Rethelion (15. Mai 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Ich kann ich jetzt ins BOOT menu und so weiter habe dan jedoch boot menu betreten gedrückt da ist er wieder ausgenagen aber er macht nicht nehr das wie vorher
> 
> 
> Edit: es kommt noch was und zwahr:  Press F1 to Run Setup
> Press F2 to Defualt Setup and Load (oda soänlich                                            bei F2)



Jap das is normal, drück einfach F2 dann lädt er die Standard-Einstellungen fürs BIOS, danach sollte die Meldung auch wieder verschwinden.


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Mai 2009)

Ok ich habe F2 Gedrückt aber danach fragt er mich wieder ob ich Windows normal Starten will wenn ich Enter drücke komme ich wieder zum bluescreen zeug aloso wider eine Fehlermeldung.

Edit: Habe ihn Nochmal gestartet jetzt ist wieder das gleiche Problem wie voher.
Der PC fragt mich also nicht mehr wegen F1 F2 oder BIOS direckt.
Ich habe es Ebend noch mal mit Bios zurück setzten probiert der PC leitet mich immer wieder zur Fehlermeldung.

*** STOP: 0X0000007B (oxF78a2528, 0x0000034, 0x000000000, 0x000000000)

Su ungefähr sieht die fehlermeldung aus.
Ich weiß aber nicht ob ich wegen dem Zeitdruck da er ja unterschiedlich schnell ausgeht alle Nullen geschrieben habe oder zu viele usw..


----------



## Rethelion (15. Mai 2009)

Also der Bluescreen hat nichts mit dem BIOS zu tun, das liegt eher an einem Hardware oder Treiber-Problem. Hier mal der Link zu der Beschreibung von MS zu deinem Bluescreen:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324103/de

Hast du momentan eigentlich die Grafikkarte laufen oder bist du Onboard angesteckt?
Sonst könntest du mal testweise die Karte ausbauen und schauen obs dann funktioniert.
Ansonsten denke ich dass eher Windows beschädigt ist.
Starte mal von der Windows-CD und versuch in die Reperaturkonsole wechseln. 
Dort führst du dann den Befehl chkdsk aus, der überprüft deine Festplatte und behebt meistens Fehler welche einen erfolgreichen Boot verhindern.
Ansonsten könntest du auch Windows neu installieren...


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin im mom an der Grafigkarte angeschloßen soll ich auf Onboard wechseln?
Winows Cd Probier ich gleich aber vorher ich sehe hier noch ein Kabel vom netzteil farben sind Schwarz Schwarz Schwarz Orange Orange rot wo kommt das hinn?

Edit:Ich kann nicht Von der CD aus starten da sich das DVD laufwräk nich öfnen Lässt


----------



## Rethelion (15. Mai 2009)

Ja probiers mal mit der Onboard, aber bau die andere Karte vorher aus.

Zum Netzteil:
Wie alt ist dass denn?
Der Stecker hört sich nämlich ziemlich nach diesem hier an(vorletztes Kabel):
http://www1.tu-darmstadt.de/schulen/hems/H.../anschluss.html
So ein Stecker sollte auf deinem Mainboard gar keine Verwendung finden. 
Bei deinem Mainboard gibt es dafür diesen 4Pin-Stecker der auf Seite2 schon beschrieben wurde und den hast du ja hoffentlich angeschlossen^^


Edit zu deinem Edit:
Blinkt das DVD-Laufwerk während der PC an ist? Hat es schonmal funktioniert und ist der Stromstecker des Laufwerks angeschlossen?


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Mai 2009)

Ja der 4Pin ist drin.
Ok baue Jetz6t Graka Raus und gehe auf onboard.
Ok habe das Gemacht Graka raus und auf Onboard drauf geht aber trozdem nicht Problem immer noch das gleiche.

Edit: Laufwerk ist angeschlossen ging auch gestern noch jetzt aber nicht nehr und es blinkt auch nicht mehr.

Edit Edit: Ich habe gerade noch ein kabel gefunden Farben Rot Schwarz Schwarz Gelb Da weiß ich auch nicht wo es hin gehört. Ist aberKein 4PIN.
Und nen Komplett Rotes Kabel weiß ich aber auch nicht was das ist. Kann man komplett rausnemen.Und so wie ein 4 pin Von Netzteil zu Laufwerk Festplatte.
Auf einer seite hat das 4pin auf der anderen ne art eingang auch komplett draußen.


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Mai 2009)

Ok lauf Werk geht wieder wie soll ich bdie CD davon Starten?


----------



## Klos1 (15. Mai 2009)

Über CD booten. Zuvor aber vergewissern, daß dein CD-Laufwerk, von dem du über CD booten möchtest, als erstes Boot-Device im Bios konfiguriert wurde. Sonst wird er sie ingnorieren und versuchen, direkt von Platte zu starten, was ja in die Hose geht.


----------



## Lôrôs1104 (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo also erst mal das ist jetzt mein richter eigener Account also ich bin immer noch der selbe.

Und jetzt weiter im Text also ich komme zu Boot Dervice finde da 2Start Felder mit Vorgegeben komponenten drinn.
Vllt kann mir Jemand sagen wie ich ab da weiter machen soll und welche bei " Boot Device 1" Rein sol.
Und dann müßte ich auch noch wissen wie ich auf BOOT CD komme das bekomme ich Leider auch nicht hinn.
Habe alles im BOOT Menü nachgeschaut finde es aber nicht vielleicht auch nur wegen dem Zeitdruck(PC geht ja dauernt aus) übersehen würde mich sehr über Weitere Hilfe Freuen.

Danke im vorraus!

mfg Lôrôs


----------



## Rethelion (16. Mai 2009)

Lôrôs1104 schrieb:


> Hallo also erst mal das ist jetzt mein richter eigener Account also ich bin immer noch der selbe.
> 
> Und jetzt weiter im Text also ich komme zu Boot Dervice finde da 2Start Felder mit Vorgegeben komponenten drinn.
> Vllt kann mir Jemand sagen wie ich ab da weiter machen soll und welche bei " Boot Device 1" Rein sol.
> ...



Bei BootDevice 1 müsste irgendwas mit CD/DVD rein.
Evtl ist es bei dir im BIOS so dass du den Gerätenamen einstellen kannst, also wie dein Laufwerk heisst.
Und wenn du es richtig eingestellt hast musst du deinen PC nur normal booten lassen und er startet dann automatisch die CD.
Musst halt nur bei Aufforderung eine beliebige Taste drücken.


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Mai 2009)

es gibt auch einen speziellen Befehl, den man bei Starten drücken kann um das Boot Device selbst auswählen zu können. Dann muss man nicht ins BIOS rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei ASUS ist es standardmäßig F8, bei anderen Modellen kann man den Befehl aus dem Handbuch lesen.


----------



## Lôrôs1104 (16. Mai 2009)

Ok ich habe die Komponenten einfach Getauscht aber es Geht trozdem nicht ich hatte dann "Save and Exit" Gedrückt und danach kahm ich zum Blackscreen Mit "Windows Normal Starten" usw. ich drückte dann Windows Normal starten und kahm dan aber wieder zum Bluescreen also dem Fehlerbildschirm mit der Fehlermelung wie auf den vorherigen seiten Beschrieben.


----------

